# Blackstone ZDDP Article



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.blackstone-labs.com/News..._Diesel_Newsletter11_22_2010&utm_medium=email


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

I think junior needs to go back to school before publishing stuff like this.


----------

